# Green screen, multiple shutdowns



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi. I have a 211 receiver with an EHD attached. Several times per day now, the screen will go green and the receiver will reboot, taking about 5 minutes to get the picture back (after acquiring sat signal screen cycles) or restart a recording. This happens even when I'm not watching TV, as I will see 3-4 broken up recordings for a one hour show. Any ideas on a cause/solution? Thanks.


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

My 211 died. New question: will my EHD work with a replacement 211k, or only another 211? I want to be able to watch my old recordings and record new shows on the same EHD, without reformatting and deleting it. I know that a 211 EHD can only be swapped to another 211 on the same account, but not sure about a 211k. Thanks...


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The EHD will work with any 211/211k on your account.


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Great, thanks!


----------

